# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Let's see your yellow snakes!

## DooLittle

So just in case you couldn't tell by some of my collection, I love yellows on a snake! :p. So lets see your "yellow" snakes too!  You may have seen these pictures of mine before, but I'll start!  :Smile: 

.1 Albino








1. Pastel Lesser








.1 Bumblebee ♡














Aaand, him for a little while, lol... :Very Happy: 

0.0.1 Gtp







Lets see em!!!!

----------

Blizzard (11-08-2017),_el8ch_ (07-01-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## rlditmars

Your Pastel Lesser is incredible. That is the snake which I would compare others to if I were looking for that combo.

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

0.1 YB

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Your Pastel Lesser is incredible. That is the snake which I would compare others to if I were looking for that combo.


Aww, thank you!  When I was looking for one and saw him, I had to have him.  His yellow was sooo bright!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Dragon Fly


Super Fly and Fire Fly


Spinner Blonde Blast

----------

_angllady2_ (06-12-2013),DooLittle (06-07-2013),snakesRkewl (06-10-2013),_stoaob3_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

1.0 Hypo Enchi


I put him on the red background tonight. An interesting change, but I like black the best.


0.1 Pastel het Hypo


0.1 Pastel Lesser


0.1 Fire het Hypo (close enough  :Razz: )


0.1 Jungle Jag sibling carpet (Her yellow is coming in quite nicely as she grows)

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ahh, Enzo.  :Smile:   I do like him, he's a stud muffin. :p  I've tried the red back ground too.  Different, but I didn't care for it myself.   No matter which snake I put on it.  And is that Candy?  She's gorgeous too.

----------

_HypoLyf_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## Epic-Fang

Pastel-She's pretty browned out, but still yellow.
[/URL]

Lesser Pastel-The newest member of my collection, this picture really brings out the yellow in her.
[/URL]

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2013)

----------


## Artemille

So much pretty yellow!

Spider het. Albino (she's pretty gold in person with really yellow sides and most of her belly)



Reduced pattern Albino

----------

DooLittle (06-07-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

0.1 Mystic Pastel

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I love that spider.  :Smile:

----------


## Tfpets

Nagini after a "finger painting" incident a few days ago! So fresh and so clean!

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013),_Wapadi_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Yay for yellow!

Spider, Mox:



Pastel, Telly:



Albino, Bentley:



Snow bull snake, Boone:



Sharp line albino Colombian, DiOra:



T+ Albino Sumatran blood, Mivacca (okay, more orange...):



Hypo/Orange Ghost, Nemo (ssshh...he has yellow tones):



Pastel Orange Ghost/Hypo (POG), Cheerio:



and my beautiful super tiger mainland retic, Estelle with her racing stripes:

----------

_angllady2_ (06-12-2013),DooLittle (06-08-2013),_Tfpets_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Pastel Butter:






Pastel:

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013),Konotashi (06-30-2013)

----------


## Tfpets

Love that retic!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I love Estelle.  :Smile:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## Epic-Fang

I guess I have a spider too, wasn't going to put her up just cause the only picture I currently have of her is a really bad one where she looks completely brown. But she's the baby of my babies only 111g, so here she is anyway.

Hanji
[/URL]

That retic is amazing, also like the name.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-08-2013),DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Neal

I love the GTP. I would get one if it weren't for the fact that I would try to hold him often. Though I wouldn't get that type of snake just to stress them out like that. Gorgeous pictures though.

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Lol I owe you some pics, Doolittle.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Capray

> Lol I owe you some pics, Doolittle.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


You always owe everyone pics.

Get Beomike in a light tent! Tomorrow's the weekend right?

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-08-2013),DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> You always owe everyone pics.
> 
> Get Beomike in a light tent! Tomorrow's the weekend right?


Haha yea... I'm a procrastinating jerkface.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Action Reptiles

Here is a couple of my yellow ones..

Dragon Fly Het Ghost


Fire Fly


Super Humble Bee

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013),_HypoLyf_ (06-08-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

> Ahh, Enzo.   I do like him, he's a stud muffin. :p  I've tried the red back ground too.  Different, but I didn't care for it myself.   No matter which snake I put on it.  And is that Candy?  She's gorgeous too.


It's interesting. I'm going to have to try the blue one at some point since I haven't even opened it. And yep, that's Candy!  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Sookie

I love this idea--- here are a few of my yellow kiddos!!   This is Junglebaby, my jungle carpet girl





Excalibur, lavender albino male





Shyloh, albino female





Fianna, firefly female 








Fainche, firefly female









Chubbs, albino female





Hattie, lesser platinum female




Peter Parker, Bumblebee male






And last but not least,  Styx- yellow belly female as a little boo

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## AJs Snake House

My spinnerblast boy  :Smile: 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Here is a couple of my yellow ones..
> 
> Dragon Fly Het Ghost
> 
> 
> Fire Fly
> 
> 
> Super Humble Bee


I can haz any of these guys??? :Wink: 

Seriously though, they are all gorgeous.   Love them.

----------

_Action Reptiles_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> It's interesting. I'm going to have to try the blue one at some point since I haven't even opened it. And yep, that's Candy!


I have some I like on the blue.

----------


## DooLittle

Hey, Joshua Jasper!  Where are you?  I fully expect Iron Man to show up in this thread... :Wink:

----------


## PyramidPythons

Here are some of my yellowish ones.   :Smile: 

Amun Ra, 1.0 Lesser Platinum




Anuket, 0.1 Pastel




Nehmetawy, 0.1 Spider




Set, 1.0 Pastel

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

I have a yellowish snake to share as well..... this isn't the best lighting and filter to showcase Benny in, but, it's probably the best picture I have of his colors.
I need to take more pictures of him... he's too pretty to ignore lol
[/URL]

He's a baby, but, unrelated, how is his quality? I know it's not easy to judge from the pic I posted, but I'll ask anyways lol.

Yes, I have paint on my hands...... in case anyone was wondering xD

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## jhotch

Not exactly "yellow" but yellowish :Smile:  excuse the cell phone pics!

Lesser girl

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## RoseyReps

Here's my yellow-kinda yellow crew

Lesser pastel


Enchi something-or-other


Yellowbelly poss fire (fresh shed cell pic, but the colors are true)

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## Wapadi

Here's some yellow snakes!!

our late blackback albino male, Emmitt


our albino female currently ovulating to above male, Rose


our Pastel Hypo James


our SuperPastel Sam

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Very nice yellows so far everybody!  :Smile:

----------


## PrymalReptiles

*Khaleesi*, Female Firefly I JUST picked up today!

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## Badgemash

A few quick n dirty phone pics of the appropriately named Yellow Dude (killer bee het axanthic). Sorry the strong light really washed him out in the bottom one, good motivation to figure out how to use the good camera though!

----------

DooLittle (06-08-2013)

----------


## SansCera

Awesome thread!!! I love yellow snakes  :Nerd: 

Pastel Sugar


Pastel Pastel Pinstripe Hypo and Mojave Pinstripe Hypo


Pastel Fire and Pastel Pastel Fire 


Pastel Fire


My pal Bob with the yellow ball python that started it all, Albino!

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013),_HypoLyf_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## dbherp

This girl has some size and is still pretty yellow IMO.

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Enchi something-or-other


i gotta get into the something-or-other project.. because whoa.

----------

_RoseyReps_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

queenspin


super duper extra special double het for awesome bumblebee



purple tiger retic. (ignore the junk on our back deck. we've been remodeling the whole house. lol)

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013),_Wapadi_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## Gerardo

Well i have to start gelling yellow snakes. I only have 1 currently.

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## Gpoop

Pastel Lesser, Fatboy

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Does she count? Shes got some yellows  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## zues

Pair of albino genetic stripes. Both have complete stripes one is just more defined.

----------

_catzeye21138_ (06-10-2013),DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

My turn!
2011 Female Albino - Aphrodite


2012 Female Enchi #2 - Dorothy


2012 Female Pastel - Penelope


2012 Female Hypo - Elphaba


2012 Male Fire - Moxie


2012 Female Spotnose - Galinda


2012 Female Honeybee - Sally


2012 Female Firefly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------

DooLittle (06-09-2013)

----------


## Action Reptiles

> Awesome thread!!! I love yellow snakes 
> 
> Pastel Sugar
> 
> 
> Pastel Pastel Pinstripe Hypo and Mojave Pinstripe Hypo
> 
> 
> Pastel Fire and Pastel Pastel Fire 
> ...


Damm how big is that incubator..? Very nice.. :Good Job:

----------


## catzeye21138

Not purely yellow, but close enough?

Fabs Pastel Pinstripe



Orange Ghost, pretty yellow for what she is


Baby garter!

----------

DooLittle (06-10-2013)

----------


## Brian Fobian

0,1 Butter Pastel 2009

----------

DooLittle (06-10-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Hey Robin, where's Winston?!?!

----------


## snakesRkewl

Albino's and black pastel albinos

keeper male albino black pastel

Lemon bumblebee

Blonde pastel lesser

Blonde queenbee

firefly

----------

DooLittle (06-10-2013)

----------


## catzeye21138

> 


This guy is so amazing! I had never seen a picture of this combo before.

----------

_zues_ (06-11-2013)

----------


## michel

Here are some of my yellowy snakes :

Fire




Pastave





Spider Het Ghost




Pastel RedTail Boa - shes more orangy but il still post her  :Smile:

----------


## Meletee

1.0 Lesser Pastel





0.1 Bumblebee







0.1 Yellowbelly

----------

DooLittle (06-11-2013)

----------


## Epic-Fang

Well not mine, yet, but soon she will be. Just put a down payment on her today, pretty nice female Hypo Enchi. I'm just impatient and can't wait to add her to the collection.

----------

DooLittle (06-12-2013)

----------


## Raining Reptiles

Super Blast



Pewter Blast



Black Pewter Lesser x Pewter Blast



Albino

----------

DooLittle (06-12-2013)

----------


## JKO42

Albino: Mia

----------

DooLittle (06-12-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## Siphon

0.1 Albino Hognose

1.0 Pastel Ball
0.1 Pastel Ball
She's a snake I swear:

----------


## SansCera

> Damm how big is that incubator..? Very nice..


About 6 times what you see in the picture  :Surprised:  When I visited last summer is was nearly full  :Crazy:

----------


## angllady2

Ok, well I'm a little late but better late than never, right?

Some of my yellow snakes:

Fire babies



Vanilla male:


Vanilla Mojave baby:


Gale

----------

DooLittle (06-13-2013)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Heres some of our yellow snakes.

Pennywise - Killer Clown (Super Pastel Clown)



Vaermina - Enchi Lesser


Pastel Calico


Stinging Bumblebee (Enchi Pastel Spider)

Setra - Bumblebee (Pastel Spider)

----------

DooLittle (06-22-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Heres some of our yellow snakes.
> 
> Pennywise - Killer Clown (Super Pastel Clown)



Ummm.  Amazing.   :Surprised:  

Not a fan of clowns but this made me say "Wow!" and go speechless.  Haven't seen one of these before.

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Sariel

DSC_0002


I must say, there are some superior lines of pastel in this thread.  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 


019 


DSC_0026

----------


## OctagonGecko729

> Ummm. Amazing.  
> 
> Not a fan of clowns but this made me say "Wow!" and go speechless. Haven't seen one of these before.


Thanks  :Very Happy: . He was produced by Powerhouse Reptiles, got a great deal on him too.

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

Albino


Butter Spinner


Fire


My fav. bumblebee

----------

DooLittle (06-28-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

Hypo Pastel Enchi


Pastel Enchi het Hypo


Pastel Enchi het Hypo

----------

DooLittle (06-26-2013)

----------


## SansCera

> Hypo Pastel Enchi


Can I has it?  :Please: 

Best snake of 2013...

so far  :Devilish:

----------

_HypoLyf_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## toyota89

Pastel yellowbelly


Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (06-28-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

> Can I has it? 
> 
> Best snake of 2013...
> 
> so far


Hah, you're so funny Christopher! Also thank you!

It's your turn to play, "Can you top this?"  :Razz:

----------


## Zuma22

I can't compete with some of the top of the line snakes in this thread, but I finally got my Nikon out and took some photos of my yellow kids  :Smile:  No names for these kiddos yet...

0.1 Pastel.  She's adorable  :Smile: 






1.0 Lesser.  He's absolutely neon yellow in person


0.1 Albino.  I took over 150 frames of this girl alone and each one was gorgeous.  I'm in love  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (06-28-2013)

----------


## Ben.L

Awesome thread with some amazing animals!

My shy pastel het pied girl:



My butter pastel boy:

----------

DooLittle (06-29-2013)

----------


## jben

Everyone has some beautiful bp's. 

.

.

.

.


Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------

DooLittle (06-29-2013),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## Chris_Wilson

> i gotta get into the something-or-other project.. because whoa.


I agree. One of the best in this thread!!!!

----------


## Pyrate81

The thread says yellow snakes not just yellow BPs.  This is Dijon, my yellow rat snake.   :Wink:

----------

DooLittle (07-15-2013)

----------


## Artemille

I know I made a thread a few days ago, but Hiverre is definitely yellow.



My spider het albino, Nell is getting a little browner, but her sides have lots of yellow and white still.

----------

DooLittle (07-15-2013)

----------


## python_addict

POG

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Yellow!!

Weedle <3


Satyana


Ivy

----------

DooLittle (07-16-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Ball Clan

Well I don't have any yellow BPs yet (unless you count my pastel girl Mocha who is yellow-ish lol).

However I have plenty of yellow around thanks to my "gruesome twosome" Jade and Jaz.

Jade:


Jaz:



As for BP's, I have this guy reserved and will be bringing him aboard as soon as he has had enough meals.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> POG


Didn't you sell her last year?

----------


## python_addict

[QUOTE=Bobbafett;2107909]Didn't you sell her last year?[/QUOTE

Just a couple months ago unfortunately but they were selling her and I've contacted them about buying her back  :Smile:  and I'm trying to get pictures of the new baby on her way but its not going so well..have a pastel yellowbelly het OG on hold at the moment. But that picture of her is still my favorite

----------


## DooLittle

[QUOTE=python_addict;2107984]


> Didn't you sell her last year?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a couple months ago unfortunately but they were selling her and I've contacted them about buying her back  and I'm trying to get pictures of the new baby on her way but its not going so well..have a pastel yellowbelly het OG on hold at the moment. But that picture of her is still my favorite


I thought you sold all your snakes and got out of them with your other baby? :Confused:

----------


## steve_r34



----------


## python_addict

[QUOTE=DooLittle;2108020]


> I thought you sold all your snakes and got out of them with your other baby?


I did end up selling them all but it feels empty without snakes in the house, so I bought one but then found out my POG was being sold so I'm working on getting her back too. But I'm deffinately not getting as many as I used to have I planned on only one but two is fine. And they are still young and tiny so I won't have to worry about them being out at the same time as my baby. Life got kind of rough lately and I realized they were my anti depressants. I guess I didn't realize I still had them all in my sig.

----------


## iPanda

this is the most accurate representation of his color I have...

----------

DooLittle (07-16-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Ax01

here's Avaric:





 :Smile:

----------

_rlditmars_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's my albino, Yellow!!!  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## scooter11

Here's a few

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

Love how well my boy is holding his color! 


Probably my favorite picture of him, most perfect coil ever <3

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


PLEASE tell me what this beauty is! absolutely stunning. hm, lesser...spider...that's all i've got.

----------


## scooter11

> PLEASE tell me what this beauty is! absolutely stunning. hm, lesser...spider...that's all i've got.


This is a male Queen Bee.  I still have several available.   

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> This is a male Queen Bee.  I still have several available.   
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


what a beautiful beep. thank you!

----------


## zina10

You asked  :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),_ckuhn003_ (10-04-2017),_rufretic_ (10-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## Jeanne

This is Connor. Hes a killer bee.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),OliveSprout (10-16-2017),_rufretic_ (10-18-2017),_zina10_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## OliveSprout

Heres Lafayette hes a Banana Pastel

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),_rufretic_ (10-18-2017),_zina10_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## rufretic

Here is my most yellow of my first clutch, pastel enchi spider!  Only boy of a clutch of seven, Im tempted to keep him even though I dont need any more boys lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-08-2017),_zina10_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## ROSIEonFIRE

Wow some1 amazing bees in here.  They all look really big and still so yellow!

----------


## Zincubus

My Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_rufretic_ (11-08-2017),_zina10_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## larryd23

> Your Pastel Lesser is incredible. That is the snake which I would compare others to if I were looking for that combo.


You beat me to it. That Pastel Lesser is breathtaking.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan



----------

_rufretic_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## Potatoren

Some yellow

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-08-2017),_rufretic_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Albino's count??

----------

_rufretic_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> My Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-10-2017),_zina10_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice clean albinos

----------


## Chinnamasta

Bumblebee

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-08-2017),_zina10_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Lavender albino 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-10-2017),_zina10_ (11-08-2017),Zincubus (11-08-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

2 of my Albino Pieds



Female Black Pastel Albino



Male Darwin Albino



Female Darwin Albino

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-09-2017),_rufretic_ (11-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## zina10

straight out of the egg..

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-09-2017),_rufretic_ (11-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> 2 of my Albino Pieds
> 
> 
> 
> Female Black Pastel Albino
> 
> 
> 
> Male Darwin Albino
> ...



Stunning !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (11-08-2017)

----------


## Pezz

clyde in full light.

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (11-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-08-2017),_zina10_ (11-09-2017),Zincubus (11-09-2017)

----------


## rufretic

This little girl is pretty yellow.  Hopefully next year shell make me some banana clowns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-10-2017),Zincubus (11-09-2017)

----------


## ROSIEonFIRE

> This little girl is pretty yellow.  Hopefully next year shell make me some banana clowns 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thats the dream banana right there.  What does she weigh?  Any other morphs in there?

----------

_zina10_ (11-09-2017)

----------


## tristmoore

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/MaKayla/Pictures/Pets/IMG_20171013_210949_800.jpg[/IMG]

file:///C:/Users/MaKayla/Pictures/Pets/20171109_185318.jpg

----------

